# Foot Switch



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

They can be very useful. I have a device similar for my table saw, though obviously made for tablesaw's.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I use one on my band saw .drill press and all my rotery tools. works great.
Chuck


----------

